
Show HN: Cross-language baby name finder - bemmu
https://mixedname.com/
======
bemmu
When our son was born, we wanted to find him a name that would work in both
Japanese and English, so I created a simple command-line tool to find all
those names.

Now I had a bit of free time because the covid situation forced me to shut
down Candy Japan for a while, so I took the time to turn that tool into this
online version.

